# Missing post



## jbest123 (Jan 18, 2011)

I listed a new post and I got a pop up saying post being held for moderation. How long is it held for moderation?  John


----------



## alblancher (Jan 18, 2011)

Not long normally, just one of the ways the moderaters keep the site clean.  Once they get to know you you won't have a problem.

Al


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 18, 2011)

John, is it showing now? Let me know if it isn't..

Thanks!


----------

